# F1 2010: Computergegner im Lan?



## Tony-S (6. November 2010)

Der Titel sagt es ja schon ^^, wie stellt man Computergegner im Lan-Modus ein - so isses ja doof z. B. nur gegen einen menschlichen Gegner zu fahren.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Nomad (6. November 2010)

Auf einen leeren Platz drücken (unter der Spielerliste) und dann kannste KI-Gegner einstellen.


----------



## Tony-S (6. November 2010)

Danke ich hatte das dann doch herausgefunden ^_^. Würde gern mal gegen mehrere im Lan (Hamachi) spielen, hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Nomad (6. November 2010)

Naja, du kannst ja mal im F1-2010 Sammelthread (hab ich übrigens gemacht ) bei Punkt 9 gucken. Da stehen ein paar Windows Live Namen. Ich war zwar schon länger nicht mehr am Fahren, aber wenn das mehrere werden, dann wär ich auch dabei.^^ Könnten dann ja eventuell mit Teamspeak labern.


----------

